# NTs and mischief.... a comparison



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

7-9 depending on the person/situation of course... I don't necessarily need someone else to cosign my idea, but it definitely helps motivate me to actually follow through. I'm tempted often, but rarely do I actually do the evil thing I've planned.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe around a 6/7.... love pranking and general silly mischief but mostly lack the follow through (and the accomplices).

I'm also kind of a snob when it comes to such things. Having very physically-oriented unoriginal pranks pulled on me is really annoying, and will only consider any follow-through myself if I have something a little more subtle and a lot more original.


----------



## Mad Psychologist (Sep 17, 2011)

I am probably an 8 or a 9. My moto is; If you can't have fun with people, then why have them around?


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

8 to 10. I'm about as troll as Socrates. Just sayin'


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

between 5-7


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say on a scale of 1 - 10 on the mischief I'd be somewhere between a 7 and a 9. When I was younger I would have been around a 9 or a 10 easily, but I ran into a few to many people who just couldn't take a joke. Some people are just too damn serious and / or sensitive.

I play pranks on people, but not your typical practical jokes. I do love practical jokes, usually doesn't matter what end I'm on. I like things that are more cleaver and subtle though. I will move or hide things on people while they are not paying attention and tell them something that, if they thought about it, is obviously not true. I give myself extra points when I hide something while they're looking at me and they don't notice or if there's something within their field of vision which contradicts my lie, but they don't notice and believe me anyway. It's great to see the look of confusion on their faces when they realize that something doesn't quite add up.

I live to screw with peoples minds.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd say I'm a 6-7, though I do go through phases of 8. 

I love trolling my INFJ friend; he takes _great_ pride in his house (and rightly so, it's great) so whenever I go to visit, I'll move all his shit around when he leaves the room. When he returns, it's like a chain of realisations that lead him from mildly annoyed to incredibly frustrated.

"Ohhhh you moved my picture"

"Damnit, where is my cushion?"

"Where is my candle?! This is getting silly no- WHERE is my remote? Why do you do this to m-WHERE THE HELL ARE MY SLIPPERS?!" etc xD


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

@pmj85, nice one! I can imagine the frustration xD..... I used to do something similar, but hiding stuff.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

When I'm by myself=0.05.

When I'm with somebody else that loves to prank people=easily an 8.

However I hate it when people hide my shit, that's the only thing I don't do and I absolutely hate. My personal things are my persona, SO STOP TOUCHING ME!!!


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Like a 3...


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

1

there's nothing to gain from pranks


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

It depends on the person, the *victim*.
I pranked an INTP before, but pranks aren't my thing in general, I like to make fun of people from time to time though.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

1-10, depending on who I'm with.

I got my brother many times he gets scared when I stand near doors.
I have never pranked my sister.

It depends.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> there's nothing to gain from pranks


CALM DOWN! This argument is flawed...


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

7-9, I just have a filter.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

possiBri said:


> CALM DOWN! This argument is flawed...


Explain

10char


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Explain
> 
> 10char


You made an objective argument for something subjective


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

TPlume said:


> You made an objective argument for something subjective


I never claimed that my argument is objective. If you somehow derive pleasure from doing pranks then sure go ahead.....I derive no such pleasure and frankly I have better things to do than doing pranks (eg. trying to increase my net worth) to be bothered with such trivialities


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> I never claimed that my argument is objective. If you somehow derive pleasure from doing pranks then sure go ahead.....I derive no such pleasure and frankly I have better things to do than doing pranks (eg. trying to increase my net worth) to be bothered with such trivialities


What claims? What you had said sounded more like an universal truth rather than a personal opinion... and lol Why do I get a feeling that you've been on the recieving end a bit too often ? Anyhow, thanks for taking time off your busy schedule to answer my little question Mr. Highbrow  oh yeah, for your permission too


----------



## Jacinto (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd say I'm about a 3. Most of the times I actually don't like pranks at all which I guess is not stereotypical for ENTPs. If they are witty, sneaky and harmless enough, I can however enjoy a good prank, but just doing annoying shit to piss people off, which have been my experience with pranksters, is in my eyes not very funny at all.



TPlume said:


> What claims? What you had said sounded more like an universal truth rather than a personal opinion... and lol Why do I get a feeling that you've been on the recieving end a bit too often ? Anyhow, thanks for taking time off your busy schedule to answer my little question Mr. Highbrow  oh yeah, for your permission too


He or she never said anything about objectivity. Gain is subjective.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

TPLUME said:


> What claims? What you had said sounded more like an universal truth rather than a personal opinion..


It actually kind of is a universal truth....you're really not gonna get richer by doing pranks unless if it's your job...and I really doubt that it's your job, but if you're indeed a professional clown enlighten me on this fact and I will apologize....

If anything, you may create enemies who may take revenge on you and make you worse off....not to mention the fact that you just wasted time that could have been spent doing something more profitable 

The only gains to be made from pranks are subjective ones such as your personal pleasure...objectively you're not gaining anything - your assets have not increased at all - you're only wasting time and energy



> Anyhow, thanks for taking time off your busy schedule to answer my little question Mr. Highbrow  oh yeah, for your permission too


You're welcome


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> It actually kind of is a universal truth....you're really not gonna get richer by doing pranks unless if it's your job...and I really doubt that it's your job, but if you're indeed a professional clown enlighten me on this fact and I will apologize....
> 
> If anything, you may create enemies who may take revenge on you and make you worse off....not to mention the fact that you just wasted time that could have been spent doing something more profitable
> 
> ...


All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


At least he's rich


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> At least he's rich


But dead inside, so what is the point in living at all? Much less being rich...

What's more if he is unhappy he is likely to commit suicide or die earlier due to stress and all that stuff, so no, no he is not rich, Jill is the wealthy widow in this scenario.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> But dead inside, so what is the point in living at all? Much less being rich...
> 
> What's more if he is unhappy he is likely to commit suicide or die earlier due to stress and all that stuff, so no, no he is not rich, Jill is the wealthy widow in this scenario.


Not really....he can spend his money on anything he wants...

Just not pranks


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Not really....he can spend his money on anything he wants...
> 
> Just not pranks


Not if he's dead, what's more is money can't buy happiness.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> Not if he's dead, what's more is money can't buy happiness.


But he's not dead 

And tell that to the traveling, hungry, and broke guy holding a cup the next time you see him


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> But he's not dead
> 
> And tell that to the traveling, hungry, and broke guy holding a cup the next time you see him


I've found personally that the "traveling, hungry, and broke guy holding the cup" is normally a drug addict, so should I say that before or after he shoots up?


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> I've found personally that the "traveling, hungry, and broke guy holding the cup" is normally a drug addict, so should I say that before or after he shoots up?


Before and after


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Before and after


Sure, not a problem.

Do try to have fun y'know, as long as nobody gets hurt and *every*body has fun, pranks are actually good for your health as most of the time they produce laughter, often times intense laughter.

1 minute of solid laughter gives a person 45 minutes of relaxation.

If a person is relaxed they are much more likely to have an idea, perhaps a business idea, and I believe you have an idea of where I'm going with this.

It was fun.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> Sure, not a problem.
> 
> Do try to have fun y'know, as long as nobody gets hurt and *every*body has fun, pranks are actually good for your health as most of the time they produce laughter, often times intense laughter.
> 
> ...


Dude I do have fun. I just don't do pranks.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Dude I do have fun. I just don't do pranks.


I'm afraid I can't believe you....don't take it personally >.>


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> I'm afraid I can't believe you....don't take it personally >.>


LOL I have fun all the time....

Besides making money by itself is fun....it's like a game, except with real rewards


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I am very much tempted to play pranks and get into mischief, but I am far to lazy to make a airtight plot and to follow through with it.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> LOL I have fun all the time....
> 
> Besides making money by itself is fun....it's like a game, except with real rewards


Cuuuuuuuuut! I'm sorry you are just not selling it.

@childofprodigy having fun with my prank yet?:laughing:


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> Cuuuuuuuuut! I'm sorry you are just not selling it.
> 
> @childofprodigy having fun with my prank yet?:laughing:


lol I'll have fun later when I get rich....


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

TPlume said:


> This is a question to all NTs, how would you rate yourself on a scale of 1(nothing ever tempts me) to 10 (I live to play pranks)?
> 
> I want to compare 4 NTs, I've been wondering for a while which one of us are true pranksters


4. I'm really fond of lying for a joke because I can do it with a straight face. "Unfortunately, she died this weekend. Yes, she fell into a storm drain head first. It was awful...just awful." Then the prestige comes when I say, just as seriously and quietly as the joke, "No, not really, she got stuck in traffic and she'll be here in 10-15 minutes," and the victim gets pissed off.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to pull all kinds of pranks when i was younger, and a lot of them probably crosses the line between what was acceptable and what wasn't. Honestly, it was a big fish in a small pond scenario and i felt annoyed that often my superiority wasn't being recognised so i pulled pranks to demonstrate my superiority and make myself feel more powerful and noticed....

Then i grew up, grew a pair and stopped fucking around with petty pranks to show i'm better. Because now i know i'm not exceptional. Oh, i'm good, don't get me wrong, but i no longer think i'm the be all and end all.
I allow myself the occaisonal mindfuck with other people for amusement, but i no longer do it for self validation.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> lol I'll have fun later when I get rich....


Just make sure it happens lol.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> It actually kind of is a universal truth....you're really not gonna get richer by doing pranks unless if it's your job...and I really doubt that it's your job, but if you're indeed a professional clown enlighten me on this fact and I will apologize....
> 
> If anything, you may create enemies who may take revenge on you and make you worse off....not to mention the fact that you just wasted time that could have been spent doing something more profitable
> 
> ...


Not really. You seem to view everything in black and white terms... true that I'm not gonna be 'making money' by 'wasting' my time on pranks. But you see, we are not machines, overworking screws up your efficiency, a little fun every now and then helps in ways you've prob have never though of, I'm kinda surprised that you haven't discovered that fact yet while increasing your assets.

And enemies taking revenge?? nope, that doesn't happen unless you're doing those extreme kinda practical jokes. It's all fun for everyone involved, and I've been on both ends of the stick just fyi


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

TPlume said:


> Anyhow, thanks for taking time off your busy schedule to answer my little question Mr. Highbrow  oh yeah, for your permission too


You owe him $200 for each follow-up consultation, by the way.


----------



## theepicone13 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm probably a 7-9 depending on if I have a really original prank idea and if I have some partners-in-crime to laugh with me.


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

6-7 I suppose.
Due to recent events, I am forced to reduce my execution of pranks. Ah, the agony.


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

4-5 probably. I'm more likely to pull pranks if I get to suggest the idea and others carry it out at no risk to myself. When that's the case it's more likely a 9.


----------



## Schemilix (Feb 23, 2011)

7, maybe 8. But only if I know them. With people I don't know I'm sorely tempted but just don't have the balls to do it.


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd (Jan 17, 2012)

I would say 8 but it is most always passive aggressive.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't usually do physical pranks, as I'm kind of lazy in that sense. Too much moving around. But I troll people and joke around almost constantly.


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

TPlume said:


> This is a question to all NTs, how would you rate yourself on a scale of 1(nothing ever tempts me) to 10 (I live to play pranks)?
> 
> I want to compare 4 NTs, I've been wondering for a while which one of us are true pranksters


9-10. I wouldn't say that I love to "play pranks," but I fuck with people and stir pots given any opportunity.


----------

